# Dominator GT 2000 CL7



## der8auer (8. September 2009)

Hi 

Es gab doch das Problem mit den Elpida Hyper Chips auf den Dominator GT Riegeln (DDR3 2000 CL7)

Letzte Pressemitteilung:



			
				PCGamesHardware News schrieb:
			
		

> *Update 22.07.2009:*
> Corsair kündigte nun per Pressmitteilung den Re-Launch der Dominator-GT-Serie an. Der Fehler in den verwendeten Hyper-Chips sei, dank der Hilfe aus der Community und der engen Zusammenarbeit mit den Chip-Herstellern Elpida, gefunden und behoben worden. Alle ab diesem Zeitpunkt ausgelieferten RAMs sollten nun wieder den strengen Qualitätsansprüchen von Corsair genügen, heißt es.



Ich warte jetzt schon lange darauf, dass diese Kits wieder in den Läden verfügbar sind. Bis jetzt sind es allerdings nur die 2000 CL8 Kits :/

Wird es die 2000 CL7 Kits überhaupt wieder geben und wenn ja wann etwa?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Roman


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

Das Kit ist doch im Corsair-shop lieferbar.

Ich meine aber, mal was gelesen zu haben, dass das Kit aufgrund der aufwendigen Selektion und der geringen Stückzahl nur über den Shop zu bekommen ist.


Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2009)

Die 2000C7 gab es zu keiner Zeit im normalen Handel. Wie xTc richtig feststellt, erfolgt heir eine sehr strenge Selektion was eine Massenherstellung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unmöglich macht.

Zur besseren Unterscheidung haben die "neuen" GTs im Übrigen eine neue Produktnummer erhalten. somit kann man sicher sein ein Modul mit Chips zu erhalten, die nicht problembehaftet sind, wenn man zu einem der folgenden GT Modelle greift:


CMG6GX3M3A2000C7 / CMG6GX3M3A2000C8 / CMG6GX3M3A1866C7


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

Das ist super! Danke für die Antwort  Allerdings habe ich keine Kerditkarte  Ohne ist der Kauf nicht möglich oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2009)

Ohne ist das leider nicht möglich - aber bestimmt hat einer deiner Bekannten oder Verwandten eine, oder?


----------



## der8auer (9. September 2009)

Muss ich mich mal durchfragen  Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2009)

np


----------

